# Before they were Stars



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Who do you like more of the two High Schoolers we have?

I like Jefferson and I think he can be a double double guy, but to me Perkins looks to be the better all around player. I like Perk more, I think he can be a good leader and player.
Although Perkins didn't show us very much offensivly in the first 3 games of the first summer league, it looks like he's helped in other parts. The most notable part is that he's helping Al make the transaction from playing in High School to playing against other players that have been in the league longer/4 year college students/potential nba-calibar players.

My vote goes to Perkins.

OT: We need a Perkins vs Jefferson Club.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I voted for Perk too :yes: Don't get me wrong, I love Jefferson but I think Perk will turn out very good too. The kid is ripped and he plays Center which is a tougher position to fill. But I love them both:grinning:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I like them both. I hope they are our "power towers"!

But my vote goes to Al! I think he is going to be a better player in the end!


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think Perkins will be an NBA player but unless he gets more athletic or taller and bigger I think he will never be an all-star. I like his work ethic and he seems to have good character. I did read that he added 5 inches to his verticle leap.

I still have hope that Jefferson will be a special player. The man has height and is built like a tank. He hits his free throws already and at some point in his career will be a decent outside shooter. In high school he was known to pull up and hit 3 pointers and look good doing it. He already looks like a better player than Perkins in the summer league - especially on the boards.

Jared Jeffries lit up the Celtics yesterday and in 2 years in the NBA has done little to nothing. Obviously theses games mean little. However, when players make an impact as a rookie in the NBA they must do it in the summer leagues first and Jefferson is making an impact so far!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Al-Jeff


Ya'll madd lucky that Seattle was stupid and drafted Robert.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Booo, AJ's winning.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Booo, AJ's winning.


It doesnt matter who is winning, they are both celtics. I just hope they both turn out great!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Booo, AJ's winning.


And at the moment, he looks like he's going to be the best player. Not really a shocking vote.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> And at the moment, he looks like he's going to be the best player. Not really a shocking vote.


It's only the summer league, when the season starts Perkins is going to show him what basketball is, he's got Al just where he wants him.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I love both kids and I'd love it if Al turned into Amare but if you look at the stat line, you can clearly see that Kendrick has a COMPLETE game...he's a projected Center and he's getting more assists than Banks, that IS COOL! 

Here's to both of them turning it ON this year :grinning:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Like Perky, liked the pick last year. I LOVE AJ, and have been hoping they would select him all year long. That being said, the one is a power forward with minimal size issues and the other an undersized center. That's not to say that Perky won't be good, but AJ has more upside.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Aquitious whats up with you hatin on Big Al. I realize you like Perk but damn they aint competin against each other. They'll both be nice but Als definitely got the better offensive game.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I like both guys, but I was really happy upon hearing that Ainge got Jefferson. I hope they both do well.....whatever is best for the Celtics, I'll be happy with.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

^ good point. As long as it works out for the Celts I am cool with either


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

when was the last time that we got to argue about 2 promising front court players wearing green? Gotta love the off season, and the fact that we actually have something fun to argue about


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>P2TheTruth34</b>!
> Aquitious whats up with you hatin on Big Al. I realize you like Perk but damn they aint competin against each other. They'll both be nice but Als definitely got the better offensive game.


I wans't hating on him, I simply like Perkins more. Where was I hating on AJ?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gimme some Big Al. I can't wait till the Celtics transform him physically into an even more refined machine.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Ya ok, keep voting, I feel Perk will be getting a few more votes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

I can't believe I never replied.

I sure did vote though (Al).

ehmunro was spot on.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



Premier said:


> I can't believe I never replied.
> 
> I sure did vote though (Al).
> 
> ehmunro was spot on.



Would you like to change the vote? 

BTW, we got 2 votes in, 1 for Al 1 for Perk. 

I think I'll go ahead and edit the pool, add 10 for Perk and subtract 10 from Al. I know people would like to change their votes now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Reset it to zero - zero.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



Premier said:


> Reset it to zero - zero.


I reset it, but it didn't let me vote.

It was 0-0 but told me "You've already voted in this poll."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Al Jeff can't shoot, AT ALL

I vote Perk


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

AJ will be a tremendous player in the league, no doubt. but i believe that Perk will be the kind of a bruiser down low that is more or less NECESSARY to win anything big. Perk might never score 20 ppg or be voted into all star games, but i think that he'll be the more valuable player down the line. quality centers like perk don't come along too often.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

I voted Big Al.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Why are there 27 wrong votes?


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



theBirdman said:


> It doesnt matter who is winning, they are both celtics. I just hope they both turn out great!



YAY EVERYONES WINNING!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Am I the only one who does not see the need for a sibling rivalry and that we can love them both equally?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



DWest Superstar said:


> Al Jeff can't shoot, AT ALL
> 
> I vote Perk


And since when has Perk been able to shoot?

edit: voted Jefferson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



agoo101284 said:


> Am I the only one who does not see the need for a sibling rivalry and that we can love them both equally?


Yes, because we know Perk>Al.

I love them both, but always liked Perk more.

Al is a great scorer and a good rebounder.

Perk's offense is improving game by game, his rebounding is unbelivable, his defense is great for a 3rd year guy out of high school, his passing is very nice...I can continue on and on, but I won't. 


But truthfully, I want both of them to suceed and so far this year I haven't really seen anything of Jefferson to tell me he'll be dominant, while Perk has looked much better.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Before they were stars.*

Perkins.

He's one big Tommy Point. The guy works hard. Busts his butt. Is not afraid of dirty work. Seems to have a great attitude. And I have always loved rebounders. The guy is a monster going after the ball.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Before they were stars.*



BostonBasketball said:


> And since when has Perk been able to shoot?
> 
> edit: voted Jefferson


inside


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Jeff is more talented.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> Jeff is more talented.




but perk has 100x more heart...aj seems to have no fire in the belly...which scares the hell out of me


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another bump for the Brother Rivarly. Vote often people.

[Inspired by whiterhino]

We all know who's supposed to be winning. So I'll give everyone another try to get it right.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> but perk has 100x more heart...aj seems to have no fire in the belly...which scares the hell out of me




nice observation #1AWF...o wait...


----------

